# Embarrasing band names



## Genome (Jun 5, 2012)

The 'give me a band name' thread got me to thinking, what bands have you come across that have genuinely awful band/act/solo artist names?

Here's a few I found...





DO NOT CLICK ON THE ABOVE VIDEO YOUR EARS WILL THANK YOU


What's in a name, huh?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2012)

----------->


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 5, 2012)

How 'bout *The InContinentals*?


----------



## Polythoral (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 5, 2012)

genome said:


>




Deterdjent? Rather Djeneric...


----------



## Interloper (Jun 5, 2012)

My old bands name was Gunch Truck.... as in a front butt on a dump truck... We never got any gigs....


----------



## Lagtastic (Jun 5, 2012)

Played in a band called Southern Steel for well over year. Awful, just awful. Everywhere we went, "Play some Skynyrd."


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 5, 2012)

That Giraffe? Giraffe! track was kinda cool. *shrugs*

I think "We Butter the Bread with Butter" is a pretty retarded name. Kinda screams "d00d we R so randum LOLz"


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 5, 2012)

lawnmower death is simultaneously the worst and the best band name ever.


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 5, 2012)

Rumpelstiltskin Grinder


----------



## -42- (Jun 5, 2012)

Chunk No Captain Chunk! is probably the most irritating band name I have ever come across.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 5, 2012)

-42- said:


> Chunk No Captain Chunk! is probably the most irritating band name I have ever come across.


 

Yeah, when I heard that name, my first thought was "What the tits?"

I guess bands these days assume that having an exotic or attention grabbing name will make up for not-so-attention-grabbing music.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 5, 2012)

-42- said:


> Chunk No Captain Chunk! is probably the most irritating band name I have ever come across.


 
And a terrible sound overall too!

I have a pretty good addition to this thread as well.

I quit this band BECAUSE they changed to this name.

They WERE a black metal band called Diabolic Annihilation. Generic, but at least it wasn't too retarded.

Then they made friends with the guys in Anal Seepage. . . . . .

Once that happened, they decided to become their "other half" and rename themselves to Fecal Devourment


----------



## no_dice (Jun 5, 2012)

-42- said:


> Chunk No Captain Chunk! is probably the most irritating band name I have ever come across.



+1 to this. Good thing they have the brilliant idea of putting pop punk vocals over deathcore guitar tones to make up for it. 

I thought Success Will Write Apocalypse Across The Sky was a pretty dumb band name. I'm having trouble remembering stupid ones right now.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 5, 2012)

We Butter The Bread With Butter.
Iwrestledabearonce

Dunno. Every emo band


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 5, 2012)

Giraffes? Giraffes! is taken from a book of the same name: 







I actually have a copy - it's a bunch of fake facts about giraffes. Hilarious.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 5, 2012)

genome said:


>




I like them. Didn't think that Japanese women could grind.


----------



## -One- (Jun 5, 2012)

The band I just joined has a very unfortunate name. Snogulated Pig. Not a fan of the name at all.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 5, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I like them. Didn't think that Japanese women could grind.



apparently only japanese women can, that bass player dude sux.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 5, 2012)

The Ting Tings (in the OP) not only have a shit name, but are also the most irritating band I think I've ever heard.

Anyway, as far as good music goes...

Anything Japanese, pretty much. Intestine Baalism are a great band, with a really rubbish name. Same goes for Blood Stain Child.


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 5, 2012)

I almost joined a band named "Straight Goodz" once. Yes, with a z.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Anal Nosarog claim it for me. Though they are fantastic.


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 5, 2012)

My band is called Kamehameha...


----------



## xfilth (Jun 5, 2012)

Polythoral said:


>




Came to post this. Awful name, but their EP is one of the best releases of 2012, imo!


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 5, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> Yeah, when I heard that name, my first thought was "What the tits?"
> 
> I guess bands these days assume that having an exotic or attention grabbing name will make up for not-so-attention-grabbing music.



Wrong reply...


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 5, 2012)

no_dice said:


> +1 to this. Good thing they have the brilliant idea of putting pop punk vocals over deathcore guitar tones to make up for it.
> 
> I thought Success Will Write Apocalypse Across The Sky was a pretty dumb band name. I'm having trouble remembering stupid ones right now.



Hahahaha... fun band, just listened to them on YouTube. It's silly but a good kind of silly!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> ----------->



I can't tell if you hate your new band or not.


----------



## no_dice (Jun 5, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> Hahahaha... fun band, just listened to them on YouTube. It's silly but a good kind of silly!



Are you talking about the Chunk band, or Success...?


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 5, 2012)

no_dice said:


> Are you talking about the Chunk band, or Success...?



I was talking about Chunk. Somehow my replies got mixed up. 

Real silly band, but I smiled while watching it, mainly for the WTF factor!


----------



## no_dice (Jun 5, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> I was talking about Chunk. Somehow my replies got mixed up.
> 
> Real silly band, but I smiled while watching it, mainly for the WTF factor!



I don't dig it personally, but if you get some enjoyment out of it, then they must be doing something right.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jun 5, 2012)

All the too meta names with doubled words like "The The", "Mr. Mister", that stuff. (However for some reason "Duran Duran" doesn't sound THAT awful. I think it's because I've played some game with an end boss named Duran... ) Also agreed with everything else mentioned so far. Anything with more than 3 words gets risky.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> ----------->


*long weezy smoker laugh*


----------



## Flashes (Jun 5, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> I think "We Butter the Bread with Butter" is a pretty retarded name. Kinda screams "d00d we R so randum LOLz"



I totally used to like them like a year and a half ago (Still kinda can dig them) and I had a shirt I would wear to school with their name on it and people would always ask me about it. Especially my teacher when I was wearing a zip up hoodie that made that V shape when zipped up and the only words you could see on it were "..butt...." 
I just wore it cause I had no other shirts available!


----------



## Eptaceros (Jun 5, 2012)

Some bands posted are inherently weird in style, so a name like Giraffes? Giraffes! is perfectly fitting.

Dr. Acula
Powerman 5000
Limp Bizkit

off the top of my head.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 5, 2012)

Megadeth is pretty dorky.


----------



## The Uncreator (Jun 5, 2012)

Job For A Cowboy

I don't get it, not that I don't like them - there newer stuff from Genesis forward is pretty solid, but the name is just stupid. Cowboys aren't cool unless your John Marston


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 5, 2012)

wookie606 said:


> My band is called Kamehameha...



I don't see the problem with this. Your band is named after a dynasty of Hawai'ian kings. Maybe it's my Hawai'ian blood just talking, though.  

House of Kamehameha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Adeamus (Jun 5, 2012)

My band used to be called "*Screaming Monkey Boner*" before I joined.

Then they changed the name to Screaming Mechanical Brain and I joined about a year later.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 5, 2012)

My old hard core/ folk punk band used to be called Taylon Pretends To Sing in our formative months. We played a few shows under that name before we changed it to Magnolia Springs (named after the most upper class subdivision in my town for ironic purposes)


----------



## ilyti (Jun 5, 2012)

Talk Talk
Smashing Pumpkins
Zoobombs

That's what I can think of at the moment. It's not just new bands who have total crap names, people have been doing this for ages.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 5, 2012)

genome said:


>




Deterdjent? More like... RETARDJENT! HAHAHAAHAH!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anal Cunt is pretty bad.


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 6, 2012)

chunk.....irritates the living...piss out of me.....period.....


----------



## steve1 (Jun 6, 2012)

There used to be this guy who would talk to me at the pub because he knew I was in a band, he liked to tell me about the band he was going to start. He wanted to call it Black Massacre.

When I had stopped choking on my pint I pointed out the obvious, he was clearly very embarrassed, he hadn't even thought that it sounds extremely racist. He was going for black as in evil/morose/black metal/black magic or somewhere along those lines.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 6, 2012)

A previous band of mine was called Skooterbush. I crashed the guitarist's 150cc scooter into a bush, and that's where the name came from.


----------



## morestrings111 (Jun 6, 2012)

I hate band names with made-up words. Keep of Kalessin, or Ruins of Beverast. Who or where is fucking Beverast? Those aren't even the worst examples. I've seen hundreds of crappy metal bands where it's obvious they just started spitting out syllables while thinking of a name.


----------



## sojorel (Jun 6, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Anal Cunt is pretty bad.



I was going to post the same thing.

Does make me think about what such a thing might actually be......


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 6, 2012)

> They WERE a black metal band called Diabolic Annihilation. Generic, but at least it wasn't too retarded.
> 
> Then they made friends with the guys in Anal Seepage. . . . . .
> 
> Once that happened, they decided to become their "other half" and rename themselves to Fecal Devourment


Fecal Devourment.


----------



## prashanthan (Jun 6, 2012)

Used to play bass in a band called "Wrong Shoe Club". Some indie band, it was pretty awful, only joined because I couldn't find like-minded musicians and really just wanted to play in a band for experience.

Otherwise, basically any of the shit you find on Rise Records, and any of these metalcore bands with more core than metal. Sleeping with Sirens? Dream on, Dreamer? Miss May I?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 6, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> apparently only japanese women can, that bass player dude sux.



It's a girl


----------



## Edika (Jun 6, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> apparently only japanese women can, that bass player dude sux.



That bass player has boobs so it's all women!

Deterdjent I thought was silly but in a good way!

There was a local band in my University days that was called Spider Kickers!!! I was always curious but didn't know them well enough or cared that much to ask them. 
There was an underground power metal band from Athens that were called BrainFade. Not bad music but I thought the name was rather silly.

From known bands I agree Job For a Cowboy is rather stupid even though I like most of their albums. 
I found silly the trend that had bands taking their names from movie titles and especially The Devil Wears Prada. Really? I mean come on guys put some effort!
I also find the name Animal As Leaders kind of stupid even as a joke. It just brings in my mind PETA and pisses me off!
Slipknot sounds rather ridiculous as a name.

I can't remember anymore right now!


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 6, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> apparently only japanese women can, that bass player dude sux.



It´s a girl, too. At least I think it is .


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 6, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Megadeth is pretty dorky.



i think it's pretty cool myself. its a statistical term for one million deaths. 

also, it was pink floyds name before they were pink floyd. how bout that shit?


----------



## Genome (Jun 6, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> i think it's pretty cool myself. its a statistical term for one million deaths.
> 
> also, it was pink floyds name before they were pink floyd. how bout that shit?



Speaking of silly names!

Although I do love the Floyd.

Metallica is a bit of a strange one too.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 6, 2012)

Limp Bizkit is probably the silliest name I know from a mainstream band, I still love them though! lol 

Blink182 is another stupid name... I mean, WTF is it supposed to mean? And I hate the band. lol


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Jun 6, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> Rumpelstiltskin Grinder



I played a gig with these guys.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 6, 2012)

genome said:


> Speaking of silly names!
> 
> Although I do love the Floyd.
> 
> Metallica is a bit of a strange one too.



metallica is quite possibly the best name for a metal band ever.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jun 6, 2012)

I once saw a local band with the name of "Who Died." During their set I wished I would have died.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 6, 2012)

There used to be a local band around here called Blister. Always thought that was kinda silly.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 6, 2012)

Anal Cunt is just embarrassing to be honest... imagine going into a music store asking for one of their CDs... I'd imagine the first response would be "Sorry mate, we're not that KIND of store"


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 6, 2012)

Actually The Devil Wears Prada took their name from a book with the same title. And the newer material they have is a hell of a lot better than their old material. And as much as I love JFAC they do have a stupid name


----------



## JayFraser (Jun 6, 2012)

Edika said:


> I also find the name Animal As Leaders kind of stupid even as a joke. It just brings in my mind PETA and pisses me off!



You can be happy knowing that Animals as Leaders is a reference to George Orwell's political novel Animal Farm, not to a group of self-righteous vegetarians.


----------



## skeels (Jun 6, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> metallica is quite possibly the best name for a metal band ever.



Didn't they steal that name?

Also yes Anal Cunt is pretty raw.. "AC" for the PC..
But I played a show with them, nice enough dudes...

Actually didn't watch them play but I saw the video later...


----------



## Gallowsforgrace (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIJE_WASuyo

DEATHFUCKINGCUNT

A grind band that features some mates of mine from my city. I actually quite like the name, but I thought it would tie in wit the thread  
Their song titles are hilarious!(and a bit offensive to some people, but their having a laugh)

LIGHT BEER = INTENSE QUEER

HOTHORSES.COM

SPERM DEPOSITORY

OLD BOONG ON A BIKE


Also, the best name ever goes to my friend's solo project that went viral here in Australia:
PETROL POWERED GOONBAG HOLOCAUST

Only Aussies will get that one


----------



## Miijk (Jun 6, 2012)

Bring me the horizon... oh wait, embarrassing band NAMES? Sorry... read it wrong!


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 6, 2012)

skeels said:


> Didn't they steal that name?
> 
> Also yes Anal Cunt is pretty raw.. "AC" for the PC..
> But I played a show with them, nice enough dudes...
> ...



from a book called encyclopedia metallica


----------



## Genome (Jun 6, 2012)

Someone on the other thread mentioned naming their band 'Free Pints at the Bar' or something, at least the flyer will get some punters in regardless of a pissed off club owner.


----------



## AborteD (Jun 6, 2012)

I always wanted to call one of my bands "+guest". Then we would have a shitload of gigs.


----------



## simulclass83 (Jun 6, 2012)

For me it's Megadeth.


----------



## fps (Jun 6, 2012)

Arsis (snigger)


----------



## Moo (Jun 6, 2012)

there's some nsbm band called "Gaszimmer"
... I guess something went terribly wrong when they tried using an online translator? I guess they wanted to name that band gas-chamber which is retarded. but its quite funny that they failed using that online translator XD


----------



## ilyti (Jun 6, 2012)

morestrings111 said:


> I hate band names with made-up words. Keep of Kalessin, or Ruins of Beverast. Who or where is fucking Beverast? Those aren't even the worst examples. I've seen hundreds of crappy metal bands where it's obvious they just started spitting out syllables while thinking of a name.


 
.



> Keep of Kalessin take their name from Ursula K. Le Guin's Earthsea series of books, where Kalessin is the name of the arch-dragon who is the bearer of the Earthsea world.


 


> "Beverast" is von Meilenwald's own derivation of the word "Bifröst" influenced by the old Norse term for the bridge between Midgard and Asgard.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 6, 2012)

2 terrible local bands from the myspace days

the circumcised guys

I laughed on 911


----------



## Mitochondria (Jun 6, 2012)

i used to be in a band called smooth tool....


----------



## skeels (Jun 6, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> from a book called encyclopedia metallica



I read somewhere that Lars' buddy was making a fanzine and this was on a list of potential names for it that he showed him to get his opinion on. 

Not that it's really very original for a METAL band.

My buddy stole his band's name from his daughter: Uncle Mommy.
Now THAT'S original.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 6, 2012)

Job for a Cowboy

Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 6, 2012)

Swallowing Shit is probably the most "over the top" name I have come across, from a band that actually makes good music.

Blut Aus Nord is also hard to remember.


----------



## Najka (Jun 7, 2012)

I started dancing to the Ting Tings.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 7, 2012)

I currently play for a band called Robert Barton and the Dogs from Hell.... we're a indy-blues/countryish band. i hate the name but it's not my band so i dont really have a say. it's hella hard to get gigs though with that name, people assume we're a metal band (i wish) and instantly write us off. although recording our demo helped a lot, club owners and shit still refuse to say our name when mentioning us calling us the Robert Barton band or Robert Barton's band... oh well=/


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 7, 2012)

Soilwork. 

Not really, embarassing. More like WTF does it mean?

Also, Fear Factory. One of my favourite bands of all time, just seems.....cheesy???


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 7, 2012)

The number 12 looks like you, makes no sense at all.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 7, 2012)

My bands name... :/


I love being in this band, but when people ask me what's the name of my band, it gets pretty awkward.


----------



## Genome (Jun 7, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Also, Fear Factory. One of my favourite bands of all time, just seems.....cheesy???



I love their name!


----------



## requiemsoup (Jun 7, 2012)

Alabama Thunderpussy. 

I fucking shit you not. 
Let me google that for you


----------



## Edika (Jun 7, 2012)

JayFraser said:


> You can be happy knowing that Animals as Leaders is a reference to George Orwell's political novel Animal Farm, not to a group of self-righteous vegetarians.



That would make more sense. Since I haven't read Orwell's Animal Farm (not yet at least) I had no idea. Thanks for the info since now I will be able to enjoy their music without picturing PETAns!


----------



## no_dice (Jun 7, 2012)

spattergrind said:


> The number 12 looks like you, makes no sense at all.



I'm pretty sure the name comes from an episode of the Twilight Zone, but yeah, out of context, nobody would understand it without having seen it, which means pretty much nobody.


----------



## fps (Jun 7, 2012)

Job For A Cowboy is an awful name, just the worst. 

It's a shame Bring Me The Horizon are awful, because their band name is insanely cool.


----------



## Zado (Jun 7, 2012)

+1 on bullet for my valentine and all screamo bands.


gaia epicus

nylon pink


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 7, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Actually The Devil Wears Prada took their name from a book with the same title.



There's a local band in my area called Jesus Wears Armani... I wish I was making that up. I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure Jesus only wore robes and that diaper looking thing. And even if He was around nowadays to wear Armani, I can pretty much only picture Him dressing like The Dude.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 7, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I like them. Didn't think that Japanese women could grind.



SeteStarSept. Live, its like watching a star explode. Phenomenal.


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 8, 2012)

I know a guy who plays in the most generic hardcore band( you can predict the riffs and breakdowns) and they do the whole unison tbag thing. They are called "catcher AND the rye" they are a bunch of hs dropouts so I don't think they realize the book is indeed "catcher IN the rye". Kind of funny, they didn't mean to do it btw, I informed them after they had ordered a few hundred tshirts and printed their EP, lol.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 8, 2012)

Quite possibly the worst band name I've come across is from a defunct local band called Hate Fool. 


HateFool | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, and The Browning is horrible. It sounds like a metaphor for taking a shit.


----------



## oldbulllee (Jun 8, 2012)

Oxidation_Shed said:


> I think Anal Nosarog claim it for me. Though they are fantastic.




'nosorog' means rhinoceros in serbian, russian, croatian (i think) and probbably some other slavic languages.
so it's actually decent


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to be in a band called "Mr. Rogers and the Iron Neighborhood." I can't complain because I named it.  My only excuse is that I was 18 at the time.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned bands like torsofuck or sperm swamp yet.

Those are the worst in my opinion.


----------



## fps (Jun 8, 2012)

guitar-rob89 said:


> I'm suprised no one has mentioned bands like torsofuck or sperm swamp yet.
> 
> Those are the worst in my opinion.



Probably because no-one has ever heard of them. Probably because they have embarrassing band names.


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 8, 2012)

fps said:


> Probably because no-one has ever heard of them. Probably because they have embarrassing band names.



Learn.


----------



## gunch (Jun 8, 2012)

All the djent or "new prog" bands with "plural noun" band names.

Embarrassing for the fact that so many of them starting humping the concept so... ferociously.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 8, 2012)

Turn on Science Channel.

Get djent band name.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jun 8, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Turn on Science Channel.
> 
> Get djent band name.





No, no, you have to get _*one *_word from the Science Channel and one from the *Porn *Channel:

DodecahedraL BloodfarT


----------



## fps (Jun 8, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> Learn.




I'm not listening to either band, purely based on their names!! How small-minded is that? Alternatively, don't give your band a retarded name. And this from a man whose band has a really stupid name!!


----------



## Krullnar (Jun 8, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> Limp Bizkit is probably the silliest name I know from a mainstream band, I still love them though! lol
> 
> Blink182 is another stupid name... I mean, WTF is it supposed to mean? And I hate the band. lol



Blink 182 has to be a contender for the worst. What makes it so horrible isn't just the name, which is cringe worthy enough in and of itself, but it's that everyone knew about them and yet I never met anyone who even thought twice about that fucking band name. I felt like _I_ was the crazy one every time I brought it up. Total bullshit.


----------



## no_dice (Jun 8, 2012)

Krullnar said:


> Blink 182 has to be a contender for the worst. What makes it so horrible isn't just the name, which is cringe worthy enough in and of itself, but it's that everyone knew about them and yet I never met anyone who even thought twice about that fucking band name. I felt like _I_ was the crazy one every time I brought it up. Total bullshit.



They were just Blink, originally, but rather than come up with something different and original, they just added some numbers. Good idea.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jun 9, 2012)

The Bunny The Bear. Almost beats Chunk No Captain Chunk in terms of name and music.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jun 10, 2012)

as much as i love these guys they have a ridiculous name

prop's if you can read it without looking at the name at the bottom












Short Bus Pile Up
-slam metal from Virginia 
Short Bus Pile Up | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't believe nobody has mention it yet. Without a doubt I think the worst band name is The Butthole surfers. Such a terrible band name. Limp Bizkit is also another fucking horrible name.


----------



## 3074326 (Jun 10, 2012)

MetalMike04 said:


> as much as i love these guys they have a ridiculous name
> 
> prop's if you can read it without looking at the name at the bottom
> 
> ...



I looked at the band name and still can't read it.


----------



## exxecutor (Jun 10, 2012)

You Slut!


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 10, 2012)

I Voyager said:


>




That was kinda awesome. Really.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 10, 2012)

MetalMike04 said:


> as much as i love these guys they have a ridiculous name
> 
> prop's if you can read it without looking at the name at the bottom
> 
> ...



Pfft, this nothing, true metal fans can read this:


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 10, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> Pfft, this nothing, true metal fans can read this:



Hell yeah man! BLRRRIGjFUCISKVLHJ is my favorite band!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 10, 2012)

Captain_Awesome said:


> The Bunny The Bear. Almost beats Chunk No Captain Chunk in terms of name and music.




I think this is why you kill splicers in Bioshock



sounds like falloutboy


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 10, 2012)

Captain_Awesome said:


> The Bunny The Bear. Almost beats Chunk No Captain Chunk in terms of name and music.




Sounds like a horrible version of Horse the Band.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 10, 2012)

Rainbow Butt Monkeys was a pretty terrible band name. Understandable why they changed it to Finger Eleven.


----------



## xhellchosemex (Jun 10, 2012)

Goatchrist said:


> My bands name... :/
> 
> 
> I love being in this band, but when people ask me what's the name of my band, it gets pretty awkward.



INFIDELAMSTERDAM IS THE REASON I KNOW YOU


----------



## xhellchosemex (Jun 10, 2012)

MetalMike04 said:


> as much as i love these guys they have a ridiculous name
> 
> prop's if you can read it without looking at the name at the bottom
> 
> ...


the logo is sick


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 10, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> I think this is why you kill splicers in Bioshock
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like falloutboy



Never knew FOB did bad nu-metal in their early years.


----------



## -42- (Jun 11, 2012)

Getting tired of br00t4l bands and their stupid fucking illegible logos, regardless of whatever campy name they chose. It's like having to take a Rorschach test every time I see some dude's t-shirt.


----------



## abysmalrites (Jun 11, 2012)

This band used to be cybergrind or goregrind (one of the two).


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 11, 2012)

iwrestledabearonce has to be up there.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jun 12, 2012)

3074326 said:


> I looked at the band name and still can't read it.


 haha i won't judge you. 



CyborgSlunk said:


> Pfft, this nothing, true metal fans can read this:


Jesus fuckin' Rodriguez! even i cant read it haha.... reminds me of 








xhellchosemex said:


> the logo is sick


 haha yeah i love their's, i have a short with that logo in bright orange, its pretty raw haha


----------



## skeels (Jun 12, 2012)

^our new band's name is... Pile of Kindling?


What about Pearl Jam?
I mean- "jam" with the color of "pearl"?

How stupid would the people be to not figure that -

Oh, wait...


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 12, 2012)

actually in response tho the blink 182 posts from before
it was blink, another band had that name so they counted the number of time pacino says fuck in scarface, and lost count at 182, 

heres one for ya, my first band 
A Sik Sin, i didnt name it and the drummer abbreviated it on his knuckles


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Jun 13, 2012)

To name a couple ...

And then ...




I think it is now time to have a thread with amusing song titles too, extreme metal bands are masters of this !!!.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 13, 2012)

When I first heard "Squirrelly Arts" I thought it was a dorky name.


----------



## decypher (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think I'd enjoy going out wearing a "Hung" shirt (those who need to know, know it).


----------



## ASoC (Jun 15, 2012)

heard of a band called Panteradactyl once, I thought it was a pretty laughable name


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 15, 2012)

ASoC said:


> heard of a band called *Panteradactyl* once, I thought it was a pretty laughable name


 Oh wow


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 15, 2012)

ASoC said:


> heard of a band called Panteradactyl once, I thought it was a pretty laughable name



Panteradactyl is quite honestly the most metal word I've ever heard.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 17, 2012)

Some of you may remember my previous post about "Fecal Devourment". Whelp, here they are in all of their glory 



Very glad I left this band! Though they did steal a couple of my riffs 

Oh, and the guitarist is the one I made the thread about because he was so sloppy. He has cleaned up a bit but it's mostly because he bought an ISP Decimator G-String and has it set way too high.

Figured you'd all find some humor in this.


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 17, 2012)

ASoC said:


> heard of a band called Panteradactyl once, I thought it was a pretty laughable name


----------



## Gitte (Jun 17, 2012)

i think the worst for me is "ESKIMO CALLBOY"

ugly band name, ugly music, for ugly people!!


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 17, 2012)

Design the Skyline
Make Me Famous
I See Stars
Black Veil Brides


The jury is still out on Dick Delicious and the Tasty Testicles, though.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 17, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Also, Fear Factory. One of my favourite bands of all time, just seems.....cheesy???


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 17, 2012)

linchpin said:


>




this


----------



## grey dog (Jun 17, 2012)

i heard this band called "fart wank" they did an acoustic ep which is pretty funny.


----------



## tm20 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Vaginal Penetration of an Amelus with a Musty Carrot*

yes, that's the band name ._.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 18, 2012)

i always remember a local band called 'eternal simulation', they were a pop punk emo band, which made it even funnier to me lol


----------



## skalla (Jun 18, 2012)

Tonedeaf terror.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 18, 2012)

Sperm Swamp



Good thing they're a troll band


----------



## no_dice (Jun 18, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Some of you may remember my previous post about "Fecal Devourment".



"ORAL PENTATRATION", eh?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 19, 2012)

i was in a band our singer named LysdexSick.

.....that's right. it's like dyslexic but backwards, and the work 'sick' is intentionally placed within. NO ONE COULD EVER PRONOUNCE IT RIGHT AT SHOWS. they would drunkenly stumble over our name when announcing us and everyone would laugh.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 19, 2012)

Boner Jams. 



Just kidding. That's an awesome name.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 5, 2012)

We were going to name our band "Snoo Snoo" at one time....decided that was pretty horrid too


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 5, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I like them. Didn't think that Japanese women could grind.


although the bassist isnt even playing...hes just jackin off the neck of his thousand dollar bass 

Band i played in: "Flattus Maximous"

When i left they became, and still are to this day: "Massive Butter"

My current Album concept title: "Catfish of the Learning Eggplant"



Korbain said:


> i always remember a local band called 'eternal simulation', they were a pop punk emo band, which made it even funnier to me lol


i totally read that as "Internal Stimulation" xD 

another shit name: Internal Stimulation xD


----------



## Nerd Destroyer (Jul 5, 2012)

I think you guys have this all wronghaha , most of the stuff you're mentioning are completely non-serious names that are clearly just for the lulz

it's ones like these where they're actually serious that are embarassing...



MetalGravy said:


> Design the Skyline
> Make Me Famous
> I See Stars
> Black Veil Brides
> ...


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 5, 2012)

JayFraser said:


> You can be happy knowing that Animals as Leaders is a reference to George Orwell's political novel Animal Farm, not to a group of self-righteous vegetarians.


Apparently it's a reference to My Ishmael. Good guess though.


----------



## metaljohn (Jul 5, 2012)

My current (soon to be old) band is called Spill My Blood.

It's named after some shitty Three Six Mafia song, because our vocalist loves them.


----------

